

Brad Feld's 'Set your startup on fire': Video course on Sympoz - eah13
http://www.sympoz.com/class/how-to-light-a-spark-and-set-your-startup-on-fire/93

======
eah13
I found this from a link from Jason Mendelson's blog. It's kind of amazing
that the class is free, being that it's Brad Feld teaching it. Then again he's
an investor in Sympoz :)

The interesting thing is the interactivity piece. When talking about something
as general as a startup idea it's difficult to engage in a general way. Sympoz
attempts to solve this with questions indexed to the video playhead. This is
interesting and its very cool that Brad has engaged in some of these
discussions. I think I'd much prefer to watch these and have someone lead
discussion or answer questions in person though.

